# Carrying while Hiking/Camping



## FreddyFry0352 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey whats up guys? Im in the process of moving back down to Florida and was wondering what you guys do and how you carry when you go hiking or camping. Its my understanding that Florida doesn't have open carry at all (I do have my Florida Resident CCW already, i had to temporally move to NY) and wearing and IWB or OWB rig seems like it would be seriously uncomfortable when wearing a pack with kidney straps. When i was in the service this was easily remedied by using a drop rig, leg holster what ever you want to call it. Any advice or info is greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, you can open carry in FL while camping

*790.25 Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.*--



> (3) LAWFUL USES.--The provisions of ss. 790.053 and 790.06 do not apply in the following instances, and, despite such sections, it is lawful for the following persons to own, possess, and lawfully use firearms and other weapons, ammunition, and supplies for lawful purposes:





> (h) A person engaged in fishing, camping, or lawful hunting or going to or returning from a fishing, camping, or lawful hunting expedition


----------



## FreddyFry0352 (Jan 25, 2010)

Huh, well check that out. That solves my problem. Thats awesome info and i obviously need to brush up on my carry laws down there. Thanks a lot man i appreciate it!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You are quite welcome, but be advised that once you're out of the woods, I'd conceal it even though you're going to/from. Not a lot of people are aware that OC is legal pending certain circumstances.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

In my area you can open carry in the County (not STL or KC) but not some Municipalities. If you have a CCW/CCH you can no longer OC. It must be conealed. No CCpermit, OC all you want.


----------



## FreddyFry0352 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats what i always try to do as ive come to realize that there are a lot of people out there who go nuts at the sight of a firearm (for what reason ill never know nor understand), but its great advice and again thanks for the input!



dosborn said:


> In my area you can open carry in the County (not STL or KC) but not some Municipalities. If you have a CCW/CCH you can no longer OC. It must be conealed. No CCpermit, OC all you want.


That makes absolutely no sense to me what so ever... Do you know what the justification is on that law or is it just one of those things that "it is what it is"?


----------

